# Caster & RH on V2?



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

The new front end on the V2 is nice. How much caster are you guys running? 

Adding negative caster will yield more high-speed steering and on-power steering while reducing the low-speed and off-power steering. Negative caster will also cause the car track much straighter than when no steering inputs are applied. In general, larger tracks require more caster and short, tight tracks require less. 

I dont need more steering at high speed. Just the opposite. Iv got one plastic washer under the frontend pod-plate.


I had to even my ride height front to back. Whats the best way to do that? I put a few washers under the knuckles to get it even.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I run no castor... I tried camber and that helped... I true my tires down to get the chassis to sit level..
Wayne




GiantScale said:


> The new front end on the V2 is nice. How much caster are you guys running?
> 
> Adding negative caster will yield more high-speed steering and on-power steering while reducing the low-speed and off-power steering. Negative caster will also cause the car track much straighter than when no steering inputs are applied. In general, larger tracks require more caster and short, tight tracks require less.
> 
> ...


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

V2 question- how do you adjust the camber and castor on the V2? I don't own a V2 yet, and I can't determine from the pictures on the website how to make the adjustment. The first post says something about placing washers under the front pod plate. That would make sense for castor. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You got it for caster. To do chamber they just shim under the king pin nut. I run mine straight up on both. The fact that the steering blocks have trail in them which to a point acts as caster.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

You can add a washer or two under the front of the front pod which tips the king pins back. But I went back to 0 caster because of a push Im working on which is prolly due to the wider rears Im running. Im running on a small miniz road course track at the moment but have my car set up for a longer faster oval. Cant decide if I want to run stock motor wheels on the miniz track or go for more mods to get better tight steering without the push. The corners are only 3' outside to outside.

The camber is non adjustable. But Im sure you could get what you wanted with a little work. Getting back to 0 camber might be a trick though.

SG1.. What did the camber do for ya? & how much on which side? How did you get the camber? Thumb pressure?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Camber just thin shims under like a piece of header card stock on outside edge of top king pin nut, between nut and plate.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

If you wish to use plastic shims (if they are thin enough?) Associated makes some
for their 10th and 12th pan cars. But heavy card stock will give you some tilt or camber as long as you don't crank down so hard to crush the front axle plate/steering plate.

David
RAFster


----------

